# branches for a veiled chameleon



## gsxrmark (Dec 23, 2008)

Just wondered what the best type of branches are to use in a viv for a Veiled chameleon,or what to avoid,Any help would be greatfully appreciated


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

avoid bamboo its too slippy for chams.
that rule tends to go for all branches really make sure they arnt too smooth.
those artifical bendy vines made by exo terra and zoo med are really good but expensive.
i get my branches from the woods,just make sure you clean and scrub them with a 5% chlorine/bleach solution and then clean again with fresh clean water.
branches to avoid in the woods: pine,and any evergreen branches,also cedar is best avoided.
its best to get branches that have already fallen to the ground dont go snapping branches off trees as these are too fresh its much better to work with fallen dry ones.: victory:


----------



## gsxrmark (Dec 23, 2008)

I was thinking of getting some of the bendy jungle vine anyway,to link up some of the branches,could i use baby steraliser to clean them?,does anyone know what the best,sort of false leaves are better the silk ones,or the plastic ones?,am going to get a few live plants aswell


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

fake leaves :ive found the silk ones are better than the plastic for holding little pools of water for the chams to drink from.
: victory:


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

weeminx said:


> fake leaves :ive found the silk ones are better than the plastic for holding little pools of water for the chams to drink from.
> : victory:


You recon? Ive found plastic plants hold the beads of water where as silk ones disperse the water.


----------



## gsxrmark (Dec 23, 2008)

i might just go for a mixture of both,plastic and silk,thank you:2thumb:.


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

I think silk plants look more realistic.
As for the fake vines, I find the Lucky Reptile ones look much better than the Exo's.


----------

